# Want to be paid to lose weight?



## Speed Racer (Oct 21, 2009)

Well, it's not free. You have to pay to participate, and if you don't meet the goals of the particular challenges in which you enter, you don't get your money back.

I'm sure they're betting on people NOT to make their goals.


----------

